# Union Steamship Co.of NZ



## PKiddell (Aug 17, 2005)

Auckland held their yearly reunion on Tuesday 27th. Nov. at the Devonport yacht club. Good attendance ,so plenty of catching up to do, and there's nothing like a few jars to loosen the tongues. As usual the sad part is the dispatched list,inverably you know some one on it. Any way many thanks to Tony Pickering and his helpers for another good day.


----------

